# [Info] Apk Compatibility List With Wp10 Preview



## soad26 (Aug 19, 2015)

So I have been testing APKs with my Lumia 920 with preview build 10512. I have been installing APKs that I find interesting. So I thought to log the information here for everyone who will find it useful, and also to save everyone's time and effort by avoiding apps that are not working. 

Please feel free to log your findings here so that we can have a database. 

Also, you can help this site by uploading your findings http://www.androidonwm.com/ 

Follow this format as much possible. E.g. below

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Youtube
*Status:* Not Working / Working but with issues / Stable /Etc..
*Detail:* Closes immediately after opening

_____________________________________________________________________________________

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Fallout Shelter
*Status:* Working but with issues
*Detail:* App randomly crashes. Having 22+ dwelling will crash the app often.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Dumb Ways to Die
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* 10-15% slower compared to the android devices

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Hitman Sniper
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Will not get past thru the Unity screen

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Shadowrun: Returns
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* Will have to restart the device twice to get the app running. Sometimes crashes on loading screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Walking Dead: Season 1
*Status:* Working but with major issue
*Detail:* App will open but has major graphical issues like, red tint, missing textures, etc.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Kingdom Rush: Origins/Fronthier
*Status:* Working
*Detail:* Working beautifully!

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Dungeon Quest
*Status:* Not Woking
*Detail:* App will open to character selection, but will not get past thru loading screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Surgeon Simulator
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Just a black screen when opening

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Galaxy on Fire 2 HD
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* Gameplay is fluid but the audio has delay/hiccups issue.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Simple Mp3 Downloader
*Status:* Working but with major issue
*Detail:*Apps will be able to search, but will fail to play or download.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Google Chrome
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on startup

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Firefox
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on startup


----------



## soad26 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Don't Get Fired!
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* Smooth as butter


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 19, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 730:
*App:* Plants Vs Zombies 2
*Status: *Stable
*Detail:* Gameplay is smooth

*Device:* Lumia 730:
*App:* Angry Birds 2
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* Apparently skip the videos makes some textures can not load properly. Let the video run and the game becomes perfect.


----------



## buggyglint (Aug 20, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 928
*App:* IMDb
*Status:* Not Working 
*Detail:* Hangs on loading screen

*Device:* Lumia 928
*App:* Steam
*Status: * Working 
*Detail:* Everything works including chat and Steam gaurd

*Device:* Lumia 928
*App:* Houzz
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on startup


----------



## WallyCZ (Aug 20, 2015)

Could you please help me with my DB on http://www.androidonwm.com ? I am planning better search possibilities and also compare statuses between builds so we can see what starts to work.
And thank you to all, who already contributed! If you have any suggestion, please send me msg (here or on that site).

Thank you


----------



## soad26 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Goat Simulator
*Status: * Not Working
*Detail: * Just a black screen on startup

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Earn to Die 2
*Status: * Not Working
*Detail: * Crashes back to start screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Plants vs Zombies 2
*Status: * Not Working
*Detail: * Does not detect the obb files

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * CPU-Z
*Status: * Working
*Detail: * Just missing some features


----------



## soad26 (Aug 20, 2015)

WallyCZ said:


> Could you please help me with my DB on http://www.androidonwm.com ? I am planning better search possibilities and also compare statuses between builds so we can see what starts to work.
> And thank you to all, who already contributed! If you have any suggestion, please send me msg (here or on that site).
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I'm already uploading my info on your site  my email is zech.*on**[email protected]

I'm only uploading my info to your site though, I don't want to be rude with those people who share there information here. Just want to avoid "stealing" if what we can call it.


----------



## ginhead (Aug 20, 2015)

soad26 said:


> *Device:* Lumia 920
> *App:* Kingdom Rush: Origins/Fronthier
> *Status:* Working
> *Detail:* Working beautifully!

Click to collapse



how did you backup Origins/Frontier?  I used ES File Explorer for Origins and get an error/crash after a load screen.  I'm on a 1520. 
edit: also get the same error for the original - "download failed because the resources could not be found" ???

*Device:* Lumia 1520
*App:* Player FM
*Status:* Working
*Detail:* No Issues

*Device:* Lumia 1520
*App:* Dropbox
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* loading screen, then crash

*Device:* Lumia 1520
*App:* Fire TV remote (official)
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* opens, unsuccessfully searches for stick on (ssid unknown).


----------



## soad26 (Aug 20, 2015)

ginhead said:


> how did you backup Origins/Frontier?  I used ES File Explorer for Origins and get an error/crash after a load screen.  I'm on a 1520.
> edit: also get the same error for the original - "download failed because the resources could not be found"???

Click to collapse



I just used the stock file explorer to transfer the obb files to [Android > obb]. Make sure that the folder name is correct. Also try the apk and obb from apk4fun.


----------



## ginhead (Aug 20, 2015)

soad26 said:


> I just used the stock file explorer to transfer the obb files to [Android > obb]. Make sure that the folder name is correct. Also try the apk and obb from apk4fun.

Click to collapse



thanks!  I was missing the obb file.  working now, maybe running a bit slow on the 1520.


----------



## soad26 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Arcane Legends
*Status: * Working but slow
*Detail: * Surprisingly connects to servers to download packages and online play. Everything slows down when you touch the screen which renders the game unplayable.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Battleheart: Legacy
*Status: * Working
*Detail: * Minor graphical issue but everythings and slow to load, but, works perfectly

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * On My Own
*Status: * Stable
*Detail: * No issues so far. Audio is off by default.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Hyper Rift
*Status: * Stable
*Detail: * No issue

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Galactic Phantasy
*Status: * Not Working
*Detail: * Sometimes goes to menu screen, but does not load the game.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Why does the Arcane Legend works smoothly when you are not touching the screen, and lag when you touch it?


----------



## danpio (Aug 21, 2015)

Device: Lumia 920
App: PPSSPP
Status:  Stable
Detail: -


Device: Lumia 920
App: Airdroid
Status:  Stable 
Detail: -


Device: Lumia 920
App: Total Commander
Status: Stable
Detail: -


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 21, 2015)

Device: *Lumia 735* (with Lumia 730 Astoria files)
*Buid:* 10240 and 10512
*App:* Total War Battles: Kingdom
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch

*Device:* Lumia 735 (with Lumia 730 Astoria files)
*Buid:* 10240 and 10512
*App:* Paper Train Reloaded
*Status:* Working
*Detail:* Working beautifully!


----------



## soad26 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Heroes of Destiny
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on Launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Hotline Miami
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Super slow. Not responding to touch.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Heroes Engage
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* Will connect to servers to update. No Issues Here

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Game Studio Tycoon
*Status:* Working but crashes
*Detail:*  Will crash after character selection.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Drive and Collect
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Russian Driving Simulator 2
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue. Only the game itself.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Drift City
*Status:* Currently not working (to be updated)
*Detail:* I'm not sure if this one is working. was ale to connect for package download, but unable to connect to servers for online play. (maybe server maintenance?)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Battle Station: Harbinger
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No Issue here.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Crimsonland
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No Issue here.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Space Marshals
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Cosmonautica
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch.


----------



## darkcroc (Aug 24, 2015)

How did you get Fallout shelter to work did you transfer obb files to obb folder or something else been trying to get it to work

Sent from my SM-N915V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 24, 2015)

Device: Lumia 929
App: Bank Of America
Status: Working
Detail: No Camera, so no check deposits

Device: Lumia 929
App: TeamViewer
Status: Not Working 
Detail: No internet, app loads but cant do anything with it.


----------



## lessico (Aug 24, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> Device: *Lumia 735* (with Lumia 730 Astoria files)
> *Buid:* 10240 and 10512
> *App:* Total War Battles: Kingdom
> *Status:* Not working
> ...

Click to collapse




i have a lumia 735 too, how did you do that?


----------



## soad26 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Tilt to Live 2
*Status:*  Working with missing feature
*Detail:* Classic mode works flawlessly, but with classic mode off, the game will crash.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Tilt Gauntler
*Status:*  Stable
*Detail:* No issue here.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Battlestation: Harbinger
*Status:*  Stable
*Detail:* No Issue here.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Prison Life RPG
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No Issue Here

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Game Studio Tycoon
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on Launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
*Status:*  Working but with major issue
*Detail:* Menu is not visible. Game fills up just 1/4 of the screen. no Huds.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Anomaly 2
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Will boot up to the menu, but the graphics are jerky. Freezes when starting the game.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Blackmart
*Status:* Working but with minor issue
*Detail:* Crashes when app tries to install downloaded apps.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App:* Space RPG
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue here.


----------



## Paulperdigs (Aug 25, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 730
*App:* The battlecats (game)
*Status:* Working but with minor issue
*Detail:* taking too long to initialize, but when loaded... runs smooth


----------



## surfing10 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Device*: Lumia 830
*App*:  WSL (World Surf League)
*Status*:  Working like a charm


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

lessico said:


> i have a lumia 735 too, how did you do that?

Click to collapse



Just download and deploy this tool via Windows Phone Power Tools : http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
After deploying, open it, click "Yes", "Lumia Registry Editor", select "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" and "String", Path: SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo and change this keys:
PhoneFriendlyName = Lumia 730
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1040
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1040_1081
PhoneModelName = Lumia 730
Now, restart your phone and check Updates  You should have avaible update "Developer Enchancements". Wait for download complete, and install it (5-10 min.). After that you can sideloading Android apps  (if you want, you can change registry keys back to Lumia 735 (RM-1038))


----------



## soad26 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Chaos Ring III
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Black Screen on start then crashes.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Galaxy Siege 2
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* App will start but will refuse to run because it cannot detect any internet connection

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Redden
*Status:* Working with minor issues
*Detail:* Game is sometimes slow but playable. Has some minor graphical glitch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Alien Creeps
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Vendetta online
*Status:* Not Wokring
*Detail:* Just a black screen

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Lost Stars
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Will ask for google services

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Mobdro
*Status:* Working but with issue
*Detail:* Can't play videos

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Showtime
*Status:* Working but with issue
*Detail:* Has audio but no video

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Dooms Day Preppers
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on loading

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Does Not Commute
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Z.O.N.A. Project-X
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Freezes when trying to start a new game

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Dungeon Seekers
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on Start


----------



## soad26 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Bard's Tale
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* A very good game!

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Earn 2 Die
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Freddy's Nightmare
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue so far

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Freddy's Nightmare 4
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* Minor graphical glitch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Prince of Persia: Shadow Flame
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on Launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * World of Goo
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue here

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Wild Dog Simulator
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Freezes on the menu

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Pacman 256
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on Launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Into The Void
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No Issue here

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * 
*Status:* 
*Detail:* 

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Season Hunter 2015
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Freezes on first level

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Who Dies
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No Issue here


----------



## soad26 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Far Cry 4 Arena
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* Slow to load, but runs ok.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Street Fighter 4 HD
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* You can hear audio, but no visuals.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Need for Speed: No Limits
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on first screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Star Horizon
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes when trying to load first level.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Grand Theft Auto: China Town Wars
*Status:* Working but slow
*Detail:* Runs from ok to slow.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Deer Hunter 2014
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Will ask to update then closes.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Star Nomad Elite
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Orbitarium
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch.


----------



## soad26 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Call of Duty Strike Team
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on on the first screen

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Tekken Card Tournament
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Screen will turn black after it notifies that google services are missing

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Knights of The old Republic
*Status:* Working but with major issue
*Detail:* Invisible menu. Will respond to touch but you ill just see a lack screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Gangstar Vegas
*Status:* Working but with major issue
*Detail:* Refuses to run because of lack of google play.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Gangstar Rio
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes after looking for google services.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Batman Arkham Origins
*Status:* Runs but crashes
*Detail:* Will crash when starting the first level

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Soul Calibur
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Just a black screen

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Call of Duty: Black ops Zombie
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Phone will crash then restart if you run this.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Clumsy Ninja
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on launch

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Scribblenauts Remix
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* A little slow but highly playale


----------



## soad26 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Angry Shark Simulator
*Status:* Not working
*Detail:* Crashes on start

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Pocket Heroes
*Status:* Stable
*Detail:* No issue here

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Critical Strike
*Status:* Runs but with issue
*Detail:* Freezes on the menu

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Bio Medical Plague
*Status:* Working with minor issue
*Detail:* Cut scenes does not play

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Drift Zone
*Status:* Working with issues
*Detail:* Sometimes crashes and with graphical glitches

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * XCOM Enemy Unknown
*Status:* Runs but crashes
*Detail:* Crashes on loading

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Starborn Wanderers
*Status:* Runs but crashes
*Detail:* Game with crashes on the second loading screen.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Vector
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on start

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * NBA 2k14
*Status:* Runs but crashes
*Detail:* Menu is working perfectly fine until you try to start a game.

*Device:* Lumia 920
*App: * Street Fighter IV HD
*Status:* Not Working
*Detail:* Crashes on start


----------



## stanleywinston (Aug 31, 2015)

Device: Lumia 930
App:  First Direct (ironically the windows one doesn't work on W10)
Status: Working
Detail: Banking app. Everything works 

Device: Lumia 930
App:  HSBC
Status: Not Working
Detail:  Banking app, loads but then fails to install internal updates

Device: Lumia 930
App:  iRisco
Status: Working
Detail: Home security app 

Device: Lumia 930
App:  BBC News
Status: Partially Working
Detail:  Videos don't play

Device: Lumia 930
App:  BBC iPlayer
Status: Not Working
Detail: Loads but videos don't play. Tells user to install BBC media player but that doesn't work

Device: Lumia 930
App:  Hive
Status: Partially Working
Detail: Home heating app. Seems to work fully at first but stops working after using a few times


----------



## Mortus125 (Aug 31, 2015)

Device: Lumia 1520
App: FPse
Status: Working with some sound problems (maybe game specific) and constant informations about license check fail, around 50 fps.
Game: Oddworld: Abe's Odyssey
Detail: The sound works in game menu but after starting the game it disappears.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Oct 12, 2015)

app speedtest.net
not working upload.
Any idea for fix it??


----------



## pego149 (Oct 12, 2015)

Device: Lumia 535
App: GTA III
Status: Working 
Detail: Not working back button, but playable very good.


----------



## Kenny Powers (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Android version of Plex? will the built in Chromecast and Airplay work with it? Also can someone check if the Hailo taxi app works?

Also is Viber working with Out calls?

Thanks


----------



## alan324549 (Oct 15, 2015)

Has anybody try the Pokemon Shuffle app?? I Tried to install, but it doesn't appear in the menu..


----------



## shivamsingh02 (Oct 16, 2015)

What about 640 XL?


----------



## vn800art (Oct 17, 2015)

I second this request! With a bit of time I would like to try on mine 640xl lte double sim ( I do not need the second sim, bought this because of the extended lte slot coverage)!

Alessandro


----------

